# Please help! Kitten with a bloody nose!



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

*My kitten about 3 weeks old at the oldest has a bloody nose i don't know hwta to do... I can't afford the vet right now i called and they tld me to take her/him I might be able to but on sunday... What can i do? I am afraid its going to die please help! 

Oh, her/his nose bleeds a little and stops then starts again.... after i clean it  is this really bad??? please help me... i tried research online but nothing really helped.. I actually found him/her under my house last friday..yea under my house.. i was gearing kitten meows and checked it out.. i found him/her.. the others were dead so i just grabbed graycy<<kitten and got back up in my house she was reallly skinny and dirty.. I think this helps.. ?.? *
-ANA


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A bloody nose is extremely uncommon. The kitten needs to go to the vet immediately. I'm sorry, but there is nothing else we can tell you. She needs vet attention.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't tell where you live, but you should do a little research on the internet and see if there are any low-cost clinics in your area. ASPCA sometimes does things at very low cost.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's a link for some agencies that help with vet bills if you meet the qualifications.

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not sure what would cause this but, as doodlebug said, it is not common. I'm wondering if it could be severe flea anemia which is extremely serious in kittens and fatal if left untreated. This kitten really must see the vet right away. Hopefully, you've found a helpful resource by now.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

*Thanks everyone! The cheapest vet i found was $29 an appointment.. I live in Long beach,California,USA BTW...... um yea i know it bad to tell where you live but umm yeah i need help with my kitty so in this case i hardly care  
 
-BB-*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

$29 is more than reasonable for a vet visit. I just paid $52 tonight for a well kitty checkup. And my vet's prices are not outrageous by any means.

How is the baby doing?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I pay 60 bucks just to walk through the door. And it isn't even really that nice of a door :/


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

*....*

*She is doing better  her nose isn't bloody that much... Luckily... Thanks for worrying  :lol: :kittyball *


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

*Re: ....*



-BB- said:


> *She is doing better  her nose isn't bloody that much... Luckily... Thanks for worrying  :lol: :kittyball *


Umm she got better but the next day she died so... yeah..


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Oh. Sorry to hear that but you should be happy that atleast you saved this kitty from living in poverty! She/He most certainly had a wonderful life living in your home :]]


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am sorry that your kitty died. It's always so hard when they pass over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Leazie said:


> I am sorry that your kitty died. It's always so hard when they pass over the rainbow bridge.


Yes i know... After she died i found another one that died the day after she was in awful conditions blisters all over her tongue..... Luckily I still have my Kiki


----------

